# Baked potato with avocado-rec:



## kadesma (Mar 27, 2006)

Something a little different, we tried these for lunch..Daughter and I loved them, even the kids agreed to taste them then shared one..
3- med baking potatoes
1-c. sour cream
1/2-c. diced avocado
salt about 2 tea. freshly ground black pepper to tase
butter

Bake your  potatoes, we used med russets. Cut in half the long way, scoop out insides. whip the potato with sour cream,avocado,slat pepper. 
Fill shells with potato,avocado mix and then dot with a good amount of butter. Bake in preheated oven 375 about 10 min or til heated through and golden .
We had some green salad with the potato a mix of baby lettuce, some shredded chicken, tomato, onion, cucumber..
enjoy,
kadesma


----------

